# GT IT1 2006 (with internal gear box.. ) bike build



## mich-blitz (May 19, 2014)

Hi very new to forums,

recently invested in a GT IT1 2006, 9 inch rear travel, 8 speed internal gear box

This frame is a beast.. no other words to describe it, coming from xc I know nothing on this bike and would like some help of specialists to give me a little info on it!

I brought the bike off a successful downhill rider after an attempted robbery at his house he says the bike was used a hand full of times abroad and cost him in the range £4000-4500 fully built that is I own just the frame 

If anyone could valuate the frame for me, its in immaculate condition! Also what components would you suggest will be suitable!

In second photo testing the shock with spare bike parts!

Mike


----------



## mich-blitz (May 19, 2014)

Mtbr gt it1 reviews

GT iT1 Downhill Full Suspension Reviews - Mtbr.com


----------



## mich-blitz (May 19, 2014)

*pictures*

Abc


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

post this on ridemonkey, might get some answers there


----------



## mich-blitz (May 19, 2014)

csermonet said:


> post this on ridemonkey, might get some answers there


I will give that ago thank you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

2006.... 600 to 1000 bucks looks good but still old and heavy and not the best fork


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol @ 600 to 1000
The IT-1 is unbelievably rare, only 300 made worldwide, I dare anyone to find a rarer production bike.
This bike almost sent GT bankrupt, that speaks volumes. I have one as well, so does a good mate of mine.
First things first, get rid of that fork.
Here's my beast.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

"Rare" does not necessarily equal desirable.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The rear hub is proprietary. The fixed pinion gear on the hub doesn't stop and ratchet. Rather, the axle in the gear box ratchet. In turn, the chain is always in motion. The disc brake system is also proprietary since the disc is mounted on the drive side of your frame. Idk if the caliper was anything special, but the mounts were. I forget if the shifter was proprietary too or not. You can shift it while sitting still without pedaling. That's all I remember off the top of my head. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

LarryFahn said:


> The rear hub is proprietary. The fixed pinion gear on the hub doesn't stop and ratchet. Rather, the axle in the gear box ratchet. In turn, the chain is always in motion. The disc brake system is also proprietary since the disc is mounted on the drive side of your frame. Idk if the caliper was anything special, but the mounts were. I forget if the shifter was proprietary too or not. You can shift it while sitting still without pedaling. That's all I remember off the top of my head. Ttyl, Fahn


The shifter isn't proprietary, it's an alfine shifter.
Spot on about the disc brakes, what most owners won't take into consideration is that the rotor has to be flipped otherwise you won't get the wheel on (rear). Major pita to figure out what was wrong, remembered to reverse the rotor.
The rear hub is proprietary, which sux, but it's bombproof.


----------



## CNCAddict (Nov 26, 2006)

If you're interested in selling the bike, please contact me.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

oops


----------

